# No period 8 weeks after d/c?



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I still don't have my period. I m/c 03/02/08 at 13 weeks. I am feeling SO hormonal- went off coffee two weeks ago, having veggie cravings, feeling bloated, some mild cramping, hating breastfeeding the 4 yr old again. I just wish my body would do something!! I did take a hcg blood test today- results will be Monday. Have not been ttc but still part of me so hopeful I am pregnant.
Anybody else go this long before period? Any ideas?
Thanks!!
CHristine


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I think you definitely could be pregnant but on the other hand my OB said it would be totally normal to go 3 months after without a period b/c it can take awhile for the hormones to go back to normal. I went 38 days with my first AF after my D&C.


----------



## kylee'smom (Jun 6, 2006)

After my last m/c I conceived during my next cycle. I did not have a period before I conceived. Midwife told me the first cycle after a m/c is a woman's most fertile. Which is why I am so anxious to start this m/c and get to my next fertile phase!

Good luck.

Stacy


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi! I am in the same boat as you. This Tuesday will make it 8 wks since my D&C. This was my second m/c. My first was a natural m/c and it took 12 weeks for AF to come back. I am thinking I probably retained some tissue for awhile and that's why it took so long. This time... I don't know. I don't think I retained tissue so... maybe pg? I am a bonified test-a-holic, so I have been taking tests off and on all week, and they are all negative. Still, I kind of suspect that MAYBE we conceived.

I want another baby very badly, but I don't know if I will be very happy to be pg again so soon. The fear of losing yet another little one....


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I too want to get pregnant but actually thinking that there might be a small chance that I am got me grieving all over again for the one we lost. I am cramping quite a bit- I can't help but think I am going to have AF soon. I mean we were using protection so small chance right? Maybe just trying to regulate still...


----------



## xmama4 (Apr 7, 2007)

I naturally miscarried, but still don't have AF. It's been almost three months, but I'm still breastfeeding ds. I'm right there with those secretly hoping for another. I'm pretty sure my body is still returning to normal though. ((hugs mama))


----------

